# Guatemalarafting needs raftguide-kayaker on short notice



## Scottsfire (Aug 8, 2008)

Truly a dream gig for me! We lived in Antigua during our adoption and Guatemala is like my second home, unfortunately I would not meet the qualification you are looking for as I am a newbie to rafting and kayaking. I'm there several times a year on medical mission trips in the Pana area..... Best of luck finding that lucky person.
Scott


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Did you ever find someone for this?


----------

